# West Coast Style Custom Hydraulics



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

That's right, West Coast Style has Prestolite Old School Plus Motors for sale! $140 a piece shipped, 2 for $270 anywhere in the lower 48, as they will be shipped using USPS flat rate boxes. Get 4 or more and save $10 on every motor, larger orders save more! Payments will be made using Paypal or cashiers check, PM for ordering details.

We're also a proud dealer for Pro Hopper, Zenith Wire Wheels, Deka batteries, and Classic Industries and can ship directly to you! Just let me know what you need, the more you spend the more you save!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*somebody bought a palet :biggrin: 

good luck homie*


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

i sent you a pm ....


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Oct 27 2008, 09:58 PM~11991144
> *That's right, West Coast Style has Prestolite Old School Plus Motors for sale!  $150 a piece shipped, 2 for $290 anywhere in the lower 48, as they will be shipped using USPS flat rate boxes.  Get 4 or more and save $5 on every motor, larger orders save more!  Payments will be made using Paypal or cashiers check, PM for ordering details.
> 
> We're also a proud dealer of all Pro Hopper products and Zenith Wire Wheels, and can ship directly to you!  Just let me know what you need, the more you spend the more you save!
> ...



DAMN....thas alotta hoppin


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

The real deal here. I got six of them from him. Plus my wheels from him. 58 motors left :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Oct 28 2008, 05:16 PM~11998597
> *The real deal here. I got six of them from him. Plus my wheels from him. 58 motors left :0
> *


Now get your frame form him and get crackin on your lil red rideing hood  :biggrin: what else you slanging dave??


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 28 2008, 05:19 PM~11998618
> *Now get your frame form him and get crackin on your lil red rideing hood   :biggrin:  what else you slanging dave??
> *


Whats up Tony? Im waiting in line to get one done.Lil red riding hood gots some shoes your favorite color.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Oct 28 2008, 05:24 PM~11998659
> *Whats up Tony? Im waiting in line to get one done.Lil red riding hood gots some shoes your favorite color.
> *


RED car BLUE SHOES TIGHT  :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Oct 27 2008, 10:58 PM~11991144
> *That's right, West Coast Style has Prestolite Old School Plus Motors for sale!  $150 a piece shipped, 2 for $290 anywhere in the lower 48, as they will be shipped using USPS flat rate boxes.  Get 4 or more and save $5 on every motor, larger orders save more!  Payments will be made using Paypal or cashiers check, PM for ordering details.
> 
> We're also a proud dealer of all Pro Hopper products and Zenith Wire Wheels, and can ship directly to you!  Just let me know what you need, the more you spend the more you save!
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 28 2008, 04:25 PM~11998673
> *RED car BLUE SHOES TIGHT   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Oct 29 2008, 07:18 PM~12010243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Looks Good


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Bump for my boy Dave!!!


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

that shit looks good. good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

best motors out imo


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

to the top for super dave


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

GOOD PRICE ON THEM MOTORS, IMA HIT U UP SOON :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Oct 27 2008, 11:58 PM~11991144
> *That's right, West Coast Style has Prestolite Old School Plus Motors for sale!  $150 a piece shipped, 2 for $290 anywhere in the lower 48, as they will be shipped using USPS flat rate boxes.  Get 4 or more and save $5 on every motor, larger orders save more!  Payments will be made using Paypal or cashiers check, PM for ordering details.
> 
> We're also a proud dealer of all Pro Hopper products and Zenith Wire Wheels, and can ship directly to you!  Just let me know what you need, the more you spend the more you save!
> ...


 U MUST BE SMOKIN WET, CALL THE AD IN LOWRIDER WAY CHEAPER


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Nov 6 2008, 08:10 PM~12085201
> *U MUST BE SMOKIN WET, CALL THE AD IN LOWRIDER WAY CHEAPER
> *


Vacumn Cleaner Products aka VCP sells them for 139.00 plus shipping! They will not flat rate box they said. Getting them from WestCoastStyle saves you on shipping and the more you buy the more you save. Nothing wrong with helping a fellow rider out unless your a hater!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Oct 29 2008, 08:18 PM~12010243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what other kind of work do you do?


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Nov 7 2008, 02:36 PM~12092690
> *what other kind of work do you do?
> *


You crazy fool! You know damn well what I do and how I do it! Naw, I'll get some pics up of some my work one of these days. It would be nice if I actually had pics of some of the cars I've done!


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Nov 7 2008, 06:03 PM~12093773
> *You crazy fool!  You know damn well what I do and how I do it!  Naw, I'll get some pics up of some my work one of these days.  It would be nice if I actually had pics of some of the cars I've done!
> *


He will be doing my frame this winter :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Nov 7 2008, 07:03 PM~12093773
> *You crazy fool!  You know damn well what I do and how I do it!  Naw, I'll get some pics up of some my work one of these days.  It would be nice if I actually had pics of some of the cars I've done!
> *


i knew there was a shop that put cars on the bumper in LONG VIEW,WA PHONE #(360)636-4072,DAVE.but we hav't seen you around latly.link up your my spase page too.


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Nov 8 2008, 12:35 PM~12099252
> *i knew there was a shop that put cars on the bumper in LONG VIEW,WA PHONE #(360)636-4072,DAVE.but we hav't seen you around latly.link up your my spase page too.
> *


LMK on that rear end Tony. :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Nov 7 2008, 03:36 PM~12092690
> *what other kind of work do you do?
> *



clean


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Nov 13 2008, 10:16 PM~12151693
> *LMK on that rear end Tony.  :cheesy:
> *


ya i will you be the first to get action at it.


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks Tony you always come through!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Nov 17 2008, 08:56 PM~12185406
> *Thanks Tony you always come through!
> *


yes thanks still got a lt1 motor set'n in my drive way.


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah Tony, I might have you drag that motor out here when you bring my, sorry Plank's vert X frame. :0


----------



## 314 FA SHO (Aug 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Nov 6 2008, 09:02 PM~12085727
> *Vacumn Cleaner Products aka VCP sells them for 139.00 plus shipping! They will not flat rate box they said. Getting them from WestCoastStyle saves you on shipping and the more you buy the more you save. Nothing wrong with helping a fellow rider out unless your a hater!
> *


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

How much for shipping to my house? :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Nov 23 2008, 04:47 PM~12236585
> *How much for shipping to my house?  :biggrin:
> *


pm or call the #


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

It was a joke. Dave is a good friend of mine and we live about a mile from each other. 

Oh ya way to kick ass at fantasy today what the hell happened to your team Dave?


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Nov 23 2008, 11:27 PM~12240314
> *It was a joke.  Dave is a good friend of mine and we live about a mile from each other.
> 
> Oh ya way to kick ass at fantasy today what the hell happened to your team Dave?
> *


Sure wasn't pretty was it!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Nov 24 2008, 02:08 AM~12240446
> *Sure wasn't pretty was it!
> *


you work'n on anthing up there?i would like to drop off this convertable someday.


----------



## OBNOXIOUS93 (Oct 26, 2008)

any left?


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OBNOXIOUS93_@Nov 25 2008, 04:59 PM~12257264
> *any left?
> *



PM'd Got a bunch of motors left!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Nov 17 2008, 08:56 PM~12185406
> *Thanks Tony you always come through!
> *


i got somthing for you.house call???????????????or shop call????????????????


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Nov 28 2008, 05:35 PM~12283154
> *i got somthing for you.house call???????????????or shop call????????????????
> *


dave you around?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NW LOWRIDER BLOOD STILL FLOWIN IN THE COLD


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks again for the rear end capone. Did you get that little something extra I put through the mail slot?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Dec 13 2008, 10:50 PM~12424141
> *Thanks again for the rear end capone. Did you get that little something extra I put through the mail slot?
> *


ya after 1 walk on it for about a week and a half.


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

*$20 OFF ON THESE PRESTOLITE MOTORS, NOW THROUGH Dec. 31st!!!*


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

thanks 4 the motor homie


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Jan 22 2009, 03:55 PM~12783744
> *TTT
> *


you wake up from your nap? call me back foul...................


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

$130 + shipping for the best motor on the market!!! Even better deals for quantity, get at me!


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Oct 27 2008, 09:58 PM~11991144
> *That's right, West Coast Style has Prestolite Old School Plus Motors for sale!  $150 a piece shipped, 2 for $290 anywhere in the lower 48, as they will be shipped using USPS flat rate boxes.  Get 4 or more and save $5 on every motor, larger orders save more!  Payments will be made using Paypal or cashiers check, PM for ordering details.
> 
> We're also a proud dealer of all Pro Hopper products and Zenith Wire Wheels, and can ship directly to you!  Just let me know what you need, the more you spend the more you save!
> ...


ttt


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Mar 14 2009, 08:30 PM~13283106
> *$130 + shipping for the best motor on the market!!!  Even better deals for quantity, get at me!
> *


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

That's how we do it out here, Single gate Del Toro don't get it twisted! Any more old pics Nick?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

would this be a good motor to run if ima run 8 batts to the front?


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 19 2009, 10:24 PM~13334176
> *would this be a good motor to run if ima run 8 batts to the front?
> *


Hell yeah, it's the best motor period!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Mar 19 2009, 10:15 PM~13334127
> *That's how we do it out here, Single gate Del Toro don't get it twisted!  Any more old pics Nick?
> *


yea im gonna start on the next dvd in the next few days, so ill post some more


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 20 2009, 02:36 PM~13338824
> *yea im gonna start on the next dvd in the next few days, so ill post some more
> *


Really nice pics nick. Those were the good old days where backs got thrown out at the holliday inn.


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Mar 20 2009, 12:15 AM~13334127
> *That's how we do it out here, Single gate Del Toro don't get it twisted!  Any more old pics Nick?
> *


do you have any pics of frames you have done?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 19 2009, 11:08 PM~13334081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT SINGLE IS GETTIN UP!  HOW MANY BATTS TO THA NOSE?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 25 2009, 07:41 PM~13389672
> *DAMN THAT SINGLE IS GETTIN UP!    HOW MANY BATTS TO THA NOSE?
> *


all ten


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 25 2009, 07:08 PM~13390886
> *all ten
> *


And a V8!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Mar 25 2009, 09:37 PM~13391250
> *And a V8!
> *


forgot a bout that.


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 25 2009, 07:24 PM~13389493
> *do you have any pics of frames you have done?
> *


???????????????


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Just posted this old aluminum body dump in the classifieds, $50 shipped.

SOLD


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Nov 7 2008, 07:03 PM~12093773
> *You crazy fool!  You know damn well what I do and how I do it!  Naw, I'll get some pics up of some my work one of these days.  It would be nice if I actually had pics of some of the cars I've done!
> *


i heard you did a frame for the famous ICE BOX but i still don't see any pics. :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 2 2009, 11:41 PM~13472844
> *i heard you did a frame for the famous ICE BOX but i still don't see any pics. :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Alright Tony, you better be ready when I need it, here ya' go! Pics of the Icebox frame before Aaron put his magic on it!


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

And some A-arm shots, 1 1/2" extension, reinforced and molded just need plating, done by yours truly!


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Here's the Icebox (the car it goes to) and what the frame looks like now, the car and frame are for sale! Hit up Aaron at Vicious Custom Auto Finishes (503)481-1673!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

damnthats nice. is that all welds or you used some bodyfiller on the frame.


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 3 2009, 12:46 AM~13473012
> *damnthats nice. is that all welds or you used some bodyfiller on the frame.
> *


Yeah it's got filler, but there was a good amount of grinding to get it close before it went to Aaron.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Apr 3 2009, 01:03 AM~13472912
> *Alright Tony, you better be ready when I need it, here ya' go!    Pics of the Icebox frame before Aaron put his magic on it!
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Dave look your garage has room- haven't seen it like this for a while


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

MAN, I know! I'm gettin' down on your frame real soon though!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Apr 3 2009, 02:03 AM~13472912
> *Alright Tony, you better be ready when I need it, here ya' go!    Pics of the Icebox frame before Aaron put his magic on it!
> 
> 
> ...


see you do frames up there don't you?


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

A little more taste of how I do things...

Trailing arms ready for chrome!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Apr 5 2009, 07:42 PM~13490903
> *A little more taste of how I do things...
> 
> Trailing arms ready for chrome!
> ...


looks good


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Apr 5 2009, 05:42 PM~13490903
> *A little more taste of how I do things...
> 
> Trailing arms ready for chrome!
> ...


nice dog


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

u still got them dual poles? how much for like 4


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 6 2009, 12:27 AM~13493955
> *u still got them dual poles? how much for like 4
> *


I sure do, sittin' on 24 right now, PM'd you a price on 4!


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Boxed, reinforced, and 1" extended uppers and lowers for Impala...


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

I got a brand new Adex with the plug for sale, $400 shipped!


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Got a bunch of shit For Sale in the classified section, and more shit posted up all the time, check it out!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

dave you ever work on this car????


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

Capone you on 1. He did work on that car. It would be real nice to see that car out again taking peoples heads off. :0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 10 2009, 08:40 PM~13543699
> *Capone you on 1. He did work on that car. It would be real nice to see that car out again taking peoples heads off. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

You asked if I worked on this car......this car?!?!




















:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Apr 10 2009, 09:00 PM~13543852
> *You asked if I worked on this car......this car?!?!
> 
> 
> ...


them pics are from 7 years ago!!!!!! :0


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Apr 10 2009, 10:00 PM~13543852
> *You asked if I worked on this car......this car?!?!
> 
> 
> ...


You shown them enough...People aint smelling this car.


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

What you know about this car!!!! Another one!!!




















:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Apr 10 2009, 09:09 PM~13543926
> *What you know about this car!!!!  Another one!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Apr 10 2009, 11:09 PM~13543926
> *What you know about this car!!!!  Another one!!!
> 
> 
> ...


about fuck'n time show the work you've done and let the people know.


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 10 2009, 10:13 PM~13544413
> *about fuck'n time show the work you've done and let the people know.
> *


Somebody needs to surface with some damn pics of the setup I did in the King Camino! Anybody got some from the Portland show?


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Apr 10 2009, 10:20 PM~13544454
> *Somebody needs to surface with some damn pics of the setup I did in the King Camino!  Anybody got some from the Portland show?
> *


nobody keeps pics from 10 years ago :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

thats a bad elco i rember when it was baby blue? :0


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Apr 11 2009, 08:13 AM~13545626
> *thats a bad elco i rember when it was baby blue? :0
> *


Yes its the same one


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

mothafuckin there was no digital cameras ten years ago, we was still fuckin with Polaroid and in middle school


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 11 2009, 10:47 AM~13546274
> *Yes its the same one
> *


 and the green trey drop was orange/redish and swangaangin... is that car still around?


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Apr 11 2009, 06:55 PM~13549541
> *and the green trey drop was orange/redish and swangaangin... is that car still around?
> *


Yep, it should be back out this summer! That pic of it on the tow truck was just the other day after fresh paint! :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Apr 11 2009, 08:55 PM~13549541
> *and the green trey drop was orange/redish and swangaangin... is that car still around?
> *











this one


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 11 2009, 12:44 AM~13544568
> *nobody keeps pics from 10 years ago :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


heres 10 ten years ago.


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

WOW Tony...I'll make it a little clearer! :cheesy:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 12 2009, 03:41 PM~13554896
> *heres 10 ten years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


sorry i took it off my beta video tape of it.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 12 2009, 02:04 PM~13554984
> *sorry i took it off my beta video tape of it.
> 
> 
> ...


dam that car put someone in retirement lol :0 :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 12 2009, 05:08 PM~13555311
> *dam that car put someone in retirement lol :0  :biggrin:
> *


ya but the owner never built another one either. :angry: :angry:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 12 2009, 03:25 PM~13555377
> *ya but the owner never built another one either. :angry:  :angry:
> *


waiting on you!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 12 2009, 06:07 PM~13555563
> *waiting on you!
> *


on slow motion.


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 12 2009, 04:25 PM~13555377
> *ya but the owner never built another one either. :angry:  :angry:
> *


Capone cad sometings got into you. You guys are viscious on here.Holla


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> Capone cad sometings got into you. You guys are viscious on here.Holla
> [/q i don't have a digital camera but i got beta.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Oct 27 2008, 10:58 PM~11991144
> *That's right, West Coast Style has Prestolite Old School Plus Motors for sale!  $150 a piece shipped, 2 for $290 anywhere in the lower 48, as they will be shipped using USPS flat rate boxes.  Get 4 or more and save $5 on every motor, larger orders save more!  Payments will be made using Paypal or cashiers check, PM for ordering details.
> 
> We're also a proud dealer of all Pro Hopper products and Zenith Wire Wheels, and can ship directly to you!  Just let me know what you need, the more you spend the more you save!
> ...


sorry dave ttt for the motors.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 12 2009, 03:25 PM~13555377
> *ya but the owner never built another one either. :angry:  :angry:
> *


JUST DONT POST MY MINI TRUCK FROM 89!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 12 2009, 05:32 PM~13556118
> *JUST DONT POST MY MINI TRUCK FROM 99!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Fixed that one for ya! :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 12 2009, 05:32 PM~13556118
> *JUST DONT POST MY MINI TRUCK FROM 89!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Should i bust out the seinor year or football pic :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 12 2009, 08:28 PM~13557138
> *Should i bust out the seinor year or football pic :biggrin:
> *


WOWZERS :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 12 2009, 07:31 PM~13557175
> *WOWZERS :0  :0  :0
> *


LOL dnt worry i coudlnt even find them if i wanted too those where about 10 phones ago


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 12 2009, 07:32 PM~13556118
> *JUST DONT POST MY MINI TRUCK FROM 89!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


oh shit, fuck i wonder were that is at?


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 12 2009, 08:39 PM~13557256
> *LOL dnt worry i coudlnt even find them if i wanted too those where about 10 phones ago
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 12 2009, 07:28 PM~13557138
> *Should i bust out the seinor year or football pic :biggrin:
> *


dude that would fuck me up!!!!!!!! :0 you wouldnt do that 2 me...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 12 2009, 09:06 PM~13558142
> *dude that would fuck me up!!!!!!!! :0 you wouldnt do that 2 me...
> *


Naw i woudlnt do u like that


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Still got a bunch of used parts for sale over in the Vehicle Parts...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=467127&st=60


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Oct 27 2008, 10:58 PM~11991144
> *That's right, West Coast Style has Prestolite Old School Plus Motors for sale!  $150 a piece shipped, 2 for $290 anywhere in the lower 48, as they will be shipped using USPS flat rate boxes.  Get 4 or more and save $5 on every motor, larger orders save more!  Payments will be made using Paypal or cashiers check, PM for ordering details.
> 
> We're also a proud dealer of all Pro Hopper products and Zenith Wire Wheels, and can ship directly to you!  Just let me know what you need, the more you spend the more you save!
> ...


ttt


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Apr 15 2009, 08:58 PM~13590895
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

bring a staqk 2 moses--- bet you could unload a bunch- best motors out imo..


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Just an old job nothin' special...


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

NICE WORK HOMIE.


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Lower Impala A arms ready for chrome! Reinforced on the inside BTW!


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Apr 17 2009, 09:04 PM~13611310
> *Lower Impala A arms ready for chrome!  Reinforced on the inside BTW!
> 
> 
> ...


r those mines??


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 17 2009, 08:53 PM~13611690
> *r those mines??
> *


 :no:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Another super nice pair of trailing arms, just finished tonight, headed down to Texas tomorrow! Now you know who to get at when you need some suspension for chrome and bangin'!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

looks good dude


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Dave you ready for your car to go on my trailer- getting ready to take the 4 to Gambles soon :biggrin:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Apr 25 2009, 07:21 AM~13685515
> *Dave you ready for your car to go on my trailer- getting ready to take the 4 to Gambles soon  :biggrin:
> *


I've been ready brutha'!


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

sunday around 1pm


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Very good service to Canada, highly recommended. Shipping price bang on and good packaging. I will be doing business with westcoaststyle again for sure. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## vrns (Jul 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Mar 14 2009, 09:30 PM~13283106
> *$130 + shipping for the best motor on the market!!!  Even better deals for quantity, get at me!
> *


No offense but that motor has'nt been the best for along time and the chrome prestolites are'nt even american made anymore I know Tony D from amatek he's a bullshitter


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vrns_@Apr 25 2009, 09:59 PM~13690940
> *No offense but that motor has'nt been the best for along time and the chrome prestolites are'nt even american made anymore I know Tony D from amatek he's a bullshitter
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: stop hatter!!!! :0


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vrns_@Apr 25 2009, 09:59 PM~13690940
> *No offense but that motor has'nt been the best for along time and the chrome prestolites are'nt even american made anymore I know Tony D from amatek he's a bullshitter
> *


No offense he says! :wow: But really though, I aint even trippin', 'cause the people that know been knowin' and a random hater like you aint gonna stop my hustle or even smell what the fuck I'm doin'!


----------



## vrns (Jul 20, 2007)

just my opinion no need to get upset, not my fault you choose to sell crap


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vrns_@Apr 25 2009, 11:22 PM~13691428
> *just my opinion no need to get upset, not my fault you choose to sell crap
> *


Like I said man I aint trippin'! Niether is anybody that buys these "crap" motors from me!


----------



## vrns (Jul 20, 2007)

Good luck homie. I know people ask for them all the time and when they find them they complain about the price. and all im saying is with power most guys run these days they dont last as long as they used to.


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vrns_@Apr 26 2009, 12:22 AM~13691428
> *just my opinion no need to get upset, not my fault you choose to sell crap
> *


The only diffrence is now you have to break them in. After that they last just as long on 9 or 10 batteries to a single one . People will always run their cocksuckers but,thats all there doing.


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Apr 25 2009, 11:08 PM~13691023
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: stop hatter!!!! :0
> *


How many hits you got on that one double ground that you use for test runs on 9 to 10 batteries? Isnt it 250-300 hits?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vrns_@Apr 26 2009, 01:22 AM~13691428
> *just my opinion no need to get upset, not my fault you choose to sell the best motors :biggrin: when i get a car i'll be run'n the motors so save me one.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 26 2009, 08:46 AM~13692726
> *How many hits you got on that one double ground that you use for test runs on 9 to 10 batteries? Isnt it 250-300 hits?
> *


350! :biggrin:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## gamblecustoms (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Apr 25 2009, 07:21 AM~13685515
> *Dave you ready for your car to go on my trailer- getting ready to take the 4 to Gambles soon  :biggrin:*



I'm ready! get that thing over here so we can paint the belly on it and get it back together!

TTT for ya Dave


----------



## gamblecustoms (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vrns_@Apr 25 2009, 11:22 PM~13691428
> *just my opinion no need to get upset, not my fault you choose to sell crap
> *




I think this dude needs to read my quote below!!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Apr 3 2009, 02:08 AM~13472925
> *And some A-arm shots, 1 1/2" extension, reinforced and molded just need plating, done by yours truly!
> 
> 
> ...


 these arms are now tripple plated . and up for sale 
$500 invested sell em 4 $ 400


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 29 2009, 11:11 AM~13730338
> *these arms are now tripple plated  . and up for sale
> $500 invested sell em 4 $ 400
> *


Can't beat that price! Any good pics of them now AV?!?!


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gamblecustoms_@Apr 29 2009, 10:43 AM~13730060
> *I'm ready! get that thing over here  so we can paint the belly on it and get it back together!
> 
> TTT for ya Dave
> *


The body rotisserie should be ready to use tomorrow, so whenever you're ready the car will be over! :biggrin: Keep 'em movin' man!


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Rotisserie is done, will post some pics after it's painted and pretty! Where you at Plank!


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

worked over a lot this week- taken the rear end tomorrow


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Post some pics of Lew's 66 in progress :cheesy:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plank_@May 7 2009, 05:27 AM~13812928
> *Post some pics of Lew's 66 in progress  :cheesy:
> *


Soon enough man soon enough!


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Oct 27 2008, 10:58 PM~11991144
> *That's right, West Coast Style has Prestolite Old School Plus Motors for sale!  $140 a piece shipped, 2 for $270 anywhere in the lower 48, as they will be shipped using USPS flat rate boxes.  Get 4 or more and save $10 on every motor, larger orders save more!  Payments will be made using Paypal or cashiers check, PM for ordering details.
> 
> We're also a proud dealer of all Pro Hopper products and Zenith Wire Wheels, and can ship directly to you!  Just let me know what you need, the more you spend the more you save!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Apr 29 2009, 06:01 PM~13733424
> *Can't beat that price!  Any good pics of them now AV?!?!
> *


come on man post some pics-----what are you building? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, here's what I'm workin' on! It's a '66, I did the full reinforced frame years ago my boy is just now getting around to finishing the car! 4 pumps 8 bat. Adex to the nose and hardlines in the trunk. It would probably be done already, but I'm waiting on parts...


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

My 64 is next!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gamblecustoms (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plank_@May 17 2009, 12:56 PM~13912885
> *My 64 is next!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



You got to get that thing stripped down so we can pull the frame off and paint the belly!! you know you always got an open bay in my shop bro!


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Going to be pulling off the front soon at the house. Picked up Dave's 327 and making arrangements for the tranny. Tying up loose ends for the tear down. going to be real soon :cheesy:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plank_@May 17 2009, 01:56 PM~13912885
> *My 64 is next!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


My 62 is right after dave does his 64 and your 64 :0 . cant wait to see those 1'' blocks all plumbed up and hardlined in that 66.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@May 19 2009, 09:52 PM~13942676
> *My 62 is right after dave does his 64 and your 64 :0 . cant wait to see those 1'' blocks all plumbed up and hardlined in that 66.
> *


WTF u dont have that car done by now


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 19 2009, 11:10 PM~13943266
> *WTF u dont have that car done by now
> *


Believe me I'm pushin' him to keep gatherin' up everything for the build! But my 4 comes first though! :biggrin: Hopefully it'll be out before the end of summer!


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 20 2009, 12:10 AM~13943266
> *WTF u dont have that car done by now
> *


I got almost everything for it  . plus i dont think the pits gonna be full of old schools so im in no rush to hop against a line up of g-bodys.when my boy dave gets time to do it i know itll be done right.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@May 20 2009, 08:16 AM~13945848
> *I got almost everything for it  . plus i dont think the pits gonna be full of old schools so im in no rush to hop against a line up of g-bodys.when my boy dave gets time to do it i know itll be done right.
> *


dam you have only have 7 years since your last car! :0 whats the hold up :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@May 20 2009, 09:22 AM~13946573
> *dam you have only have 7 years since your last car! :0 whats the hold up :cheesy:
> *


HA HA HA his wife keeps telling him NO :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@May 20 2009, 10:22 AM~13946573
> *dam you have only have 7 years since your last car! :0 whats the hold up :cheesy:
> *


That monte carlo took that gladiator belt last time out. Shell Shocked everyone so i retired that car. Alot of people went into retirment after that show at mlk fashion plaza *truth be told like my boy kilo used to say :0 *


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 20 2009, 10:24 AM~13946597
> *HA HA HA his wife keeps telling him NO :biggrin:
> *


I told you give me a call next time you come out. I was just at the acrop 2 weeks ago that waitress said she hasnt seen you 4 ever :ugh: . You buy the steakbites and ill have one of the girls come back to the kings inn and Mike wants to watch :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

kings inn- adult movies 24/7  Kilo i remember puttin him in retirement :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@May 20 2009, 10:25 AM~13947211
> *I told you give me a call next time you come out. I was just at the acrop 2 weeks ago that waitress said she hasnt seen you 4 ever :ugh: . You buy the steakbites and ill have one of the girls come back to the kings inn and Mike wants to watch :biggrin:
> *


He been saying that for years i guess he wanna learn some pointers in the bed room too and all them women at the acrop miss me :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Just posted a bunch of stuff For Sale in the classifieds, follow the link!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=467127&st=140


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER+May 20 2009, 10:20 AM~13947169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

*TTT for the best motors on the market* :0


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@May 20 2009, 01:16 AM~13943299
> *Believe me I'm pushin' him to keep gatherin' up everything for the build!  But my 4 comes first though!  :biggrin:  Hopefully it'll be out before the end of summer!
> *


what 4 you got?hope you didn't get away from the tre.


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

The 4 I've been havin', but the tre is still out here too, and don't forget about the pair of SS dueces! I'm really hopin' to have the 4 together by the end of June for a mock up and weeks worth of bangin' to iron any problems out and dial it in before it gets stripped apart for paint and chrome! Picked up a '04 LS1 the other day for the 4 too! :0 Gotta find one for Double R now!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@May 23 2009, 03:10 AM~13976365
> *The 4 I've been havin', but the tre is still out here too, and don't forget about the pair of SS dueces!  I'm really hopin' to have the 4 together by the end of June for a mock up and weeks worth of bangin' to iron any problems out and dial it in before it gets stripped apart for paint and chrome!  Picked up a '04 LS1 the other day for the 4 too!  :0  Gotta find one for Double R now!
> *


either i forgot or didn't know. :dunno:


----------



## gamblecustoms (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 23 2009, 12:39 AM~13976308
> *what 4 you got?hope you didn't get away from the tre.
> *



The tre is well spoken for sittin at my shop  How else you think Dave can afford gettin the 64' painted so nice :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@May 20 2009, 10:16 AM~13945848
> *I got almost everything for it  . plus i dont think the pits gonna be full of old schools so im in no rush to hop against a line up of g-bodys.when my boy dave gets time to do it i know itll be done right.
> *


i don't have a g-body but i do have a CADILLAC. :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gamblecustoms_@May 24 2009, 12:09 AM~13982147
> *The tre is well spoken for sittin at my shop    How else you think Dave can afford gettin the 64' painted so nice  :biggrin:
> *


oh boy i can't wait to see another 64 :banghead: :nosad: but hope you bring the tre out soon. :biggrin:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 23 2009, 11:26 PM~13982494
> *oh boy i can't wait to see another 64 :banghead:  :nosad: but hope you bring the tre out soon. :biggrin:
> *


Damn Tony, how you gonna hate on my 4 before you even seen it! :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## gamblecustoms (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 23 2009, 11:26 PM~13982494
> *oh boy i can't wait to see another 64 :banghead:  :nosad: but hope you bring the tre out soon. :biggrin:
> *


It's all about preference man..... the 64' will be super clean and hard to forget after you see it. huh Dave


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@May 24 2009, 04:16 AM~13982778
> *Damn Tony, how you gonna hate on my 4 before you even seen it! :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


sorry dave. :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gamblecustoms_@May 24 2009, 08:01 AM~13983420
> *It's all about preference man.....  the 64' will be super clean and hard to forget after you see it. huh Dave
> *


it well be real nice! :biggrin: but its to bad he cant leave the house :0 :biggrin: but i can take it to the pit and hop it :biggrin:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Man, who released the hounds?!?! I'm comin' down old 30 first! :wave:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@May 24 2009, 01:14 PM~13984511
> *it well be real nice! :biggrin: but its to bad he cant leave the house  :0  :biggrin: but i can take it to the pit and hop it :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 24 2009, 12:23 AM~13982484
> *i don't have a g-body but i do have a CADILLAC. :biggrin:
> *


wow capone you on 1 :angel:


----------



## gamblecustoms (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gamblecustoms_@May 23 2009, 10:09 PM~13982147
> *The tre is well spoken for sittin at my shop    How else you think Dave can afford gettin the 64' painted so nice  :biggrin:
> *



By the way Dave I wasn't tryin to put it out there like your broke or somethin.... just wanted them to know that the 63' was bein used for some good tradin stock on your part to have a clean ass paint job :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## gamblecustoms (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@May 24 2009, 12:14 PM~13984511
> *it well be real nice! :biggrin: but its to bad he cant leave the house  :0  :biggrin: but i can take it to the pit and hop it :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: now thats some funny shit!! Who's toes did you step on Dave??


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

I aint steppin' on nobodies toes :uh: OK, back to business, this aint mother fuckin' romper room in here!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Oct 27 2008, 10:58 PM~11991144
> *That's right, West Coast Style has Prestolite Old School Plus Motors for sale!  $140 a piece shipped, 2 for $270 anywhere in the lower 48, as they will be shipped using USPS flat rate boxes.  Get 4 or more and save $10 on every motor, larger orders save more!  Payments will be made using Paypal or cashiers check, PM for ordering details.
> 
> We're also a proud dealer of all Pro Hopper products and Zenith Wire Wheels, and can ship directly to you!  Just let me know what you need, the more you spend the more you save!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@May 25 2009, 12:05 AM~13988654
> *I aint steppin' on nobodies toes  :uh:  OK, back to business, this aint mother fuckin' romper room in here!
> *


come on dave you know we love ya. truth fuckin hurts :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> Man, who released the hounds?!?! I'm comin' down old 30 first! :wave:
> [/quote :biggrin:


----------



## gamblecustoms (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@May 20 2009, 08:33 PM~13953365
> *Just posted a bunch of stuff For Sale in the classifieds, follow the link!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=467127&st=140
> *




TTT for ya Dave!


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

some rear trailing arms dave did for my 64- had them plated at oregon plating in P-Town


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plank_@May 26 2009, 04:02 PM~14005048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  THEY LOOK GOOD


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plank_@May 26 2009, 06:02 PM~14005048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice good work.


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 26 2009, 11:28 PM~14010187
> *nice good work.
> *


I agree very nice work coming from super dave.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@May 27 2009, 11:43 AM~14015171
> *I agree very nice work coming from super dave.
> *


the best in longveiw


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@May 27 2009, 04:36 PM~14018315
> *the best in longveiw
> *


WOW! How 'bout the best anywhere! Find me some nicer!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@May 27 2009, 04:42 PM~14018389
> *WOW!  How 'bout the best anywhere!  Find me some nicer!
> *


wow you sure are cocky!!! :cheesy: you on 1.


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@May 27 2009, 05:27 PM~14018939
> *wow you sure are cocky!!! :cheesy: you on 1.
> *


Cocky...no, confident you or anyone on here won't find or build a nicer and stronger trailing arm, end of discussion!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@May 27 2009, 05:37 PM~14019027
> *Cocky...no, confident you or anyone on here won't find or build a nicer and stronger trailing arm, end of discussion!
> *


your fuckin crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 calling out the hole world! what a joke.


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

mikes just messing with you. He knows you do some of the best work and the pride you take in it. The frame under his car right now is outta westcoaststyle.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

my frame done by dave


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

how much is one of those prostolites shipped bro?


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@May 30 2009, 03:46 PM~14048115
> *how much is one of those prostolites shipped bro?
> *


$130 shipped, I only have 4 left!


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fgjhgj (May 31, 2009)

beauty and fashion


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fgjhgj_@May 31 2009, 04:37 PM~14055249
> *beauty and fashion
> *


junk :cheesy:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## gamblecustoms (Jan 1, 2006)

TTT
Hey Ryan,
PM me
I need to know an ETA on 64.... that nova in my shop now turned into a whole new project. guy wants the car completely colored now, belly and all. so she's goin on the rack this week for some belly strippin.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

about three weeks- Thinking about the begining of july. Is that enough time. gives me time for the tranny getting done


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gamblecustoms_@Jun 2 2009, 10:06 PM~14078658
> *TTT
> Hey Ryan,
> PM me
> ...


A little practice for mine


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jun 2 2009, 09:25 PM~14078939
> *about two weeks- Thinking about the middle of june.  Is that enough time.  gives me time for the tranny getting done
> *


Fixed that one for ya', we gotta get crackin' man, I'm tryin' to come out this year!


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

ttt for dave from bfk.i like that corona cream frame holla :h5:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt- post some new pics of the 66


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

TTT. I need some braces for my doors like Planks. I will get at you after the show in Moses Lake.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jun 5 2009, 07:18 PM~14108340
> *ttt- post some new pics of the 66
> *


im sure hes done with it :cheesy: you should go and pick it up today


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Oct 27 2008, 09:58 PM~11991144
> *That's right, West Coast Style has Prestolite Old School Plus Motors for sale!  $140 a piece shipped, 2 for $270 anywhere in the lower 48, as they will be shipped using USPS flat rate boxes.  Get 4 or more and save $10 on every motor, larger orders save more!  Payments will be made using Paypal or cashiers check, PM for ordering details.
> 
> We're also a proud dealer of all Pro Hopper products and Zenith Wire Wheels, and can ship directly to you!  Just let me know what you need, the more you spend the more you save!
> ...


dammmm


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Apr 17 2009, 09:04 PM~13611310
> *Lower Impala A arms ready for chrome!  Reinforced on the inside BTW!
> 
> 
> ...


nice work homie


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

PICS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 9 2009, 12:17 PM~14139620
> *PICS PLEASE :biggrin:
> *


x64


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Here's some eye candy for ya'!


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Jun 10 2009, 12:32 AM~14147109
> *Here's some eye candy for ya'!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good. Pro hopper outside, All DelToro inside :biggrin:


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

ttt 4 dave


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jun 5 2009, 07:18 PM~14108340
> *ttt- post some new pics of the 66
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:  :tongue:  hno:  :loco: :h5:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Dave. You get those wheels out of storage yet? Run them by the house when you go to town.

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

alright who had the honda hopper like in 93 at seaside. i had the car dancer :biggrin:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 12 2009, 09:27 AM~14171060
> *alright who had the honda hopper like in 93 at seaside. i had the car dancer :biggrin:
> *


He aint on here fool! That Honda was doin' it though! :roflmao:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Jun 12 2009, 02:06 PM~14173865
> *He aint on here fool!  That Honda was doin' it though! :roflmao:
> *


was doin good tell i showed up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 12 2009, 02:35 PM~14174060
> *was doin good tell i showed up :0  :biggrin:
> *


Come on man, you know we were givin' it to ya'! :cheesy:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Jun 12 2009, 02:43 PM~14174122
> *Come on man, you know we were givin' it to ya'!  :cheesy:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn! Forgot all about Johns car. I got picks of that trip somewhere.


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

ah shit the good ol days fun times :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Jun 12 2009, 06:07 PM~14175162
> *Damn!  Forgot all about Johns car.  I got picks of that trip somewhere.
> *


Is that the one he sold that the frame broke in half?


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jun 12 2009, 08:52 PM~14176769
> *Is that the one he sold that the frame broke in half?
> *


What frame? He put it back to stock...or something close and sold it.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Jun 10 2009, 12:32 AM~14147109
> *Here's some eye candy for ya'!
> 
> 
> ...



That is one mean looking pump


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

any luck on the rods?


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

how did the 66 turn out???? been waiting 4 a pic of it done for 2 months now!!! post pic please


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

You've had Lews car for 2 months? Hurry up we gotta get Planks through there!!!
Need an extra hand?? :biggrin: Gotta couple I'll loan ya!!!


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

After Lew's dave said a 63 is getting a set up done- cant wait to see the 63 I've heard some good things about it.


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

1 pump 8 dumps? :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jun 18 2009, 08:52 PM~14233784
> *After Lew's dave said a 63 is getting a set up done- cant wait to see the 63 I've heard some good things about it.
> *


is it?


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

started the tear down


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice, my frame looks like it's ready to come to its new home!


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Jun 21 2009, 10:36 PM~14259066
> *Nice, my frame looks like it's ready to come to its new home!
> *


covered in oil and under coating :yes:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jun 21 2009, 11:08 PM~14258764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that's a clean ass tear down.


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Lets go Plank. Dave needs a frame to play with.


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

I here the shops empty now? Whats coming in?


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Jun 26 2009, 08:46 PM~14311386
> *I here the shops empty now?  Whats coming in?
> *


Jeremy's or Dave's?


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Daves


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Whats new Dave?


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Took a few pics of the '66 last night at Lew's! Got everything tested and looking good! Hold downs still need to be sent out for chrome, and I'll get some better pics soon showing the hardline work in the daylight!


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

Dave looking real good. Loving the hardlines. Let it be known the 66 woulda been done long ago if you werent waiting for parts from all over :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

straight and clean!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

SUP HOMIE,DO YOU STILL HAVE MOTORS.I GOT FOOLS OUT HERE WANTING SOME,SINCE I'M STILL SWINGIN MY RIDE WITH THE SAME ONE I PUT IN MY REGAL IN MAY @96 VOLTS AND STILL KICKIN.THANX AGAIN HOMIE.


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 5 2009, 09:10 AM~14384209
> *straight and clean!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

What up Dave. Thanks for the ride the other night.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Jul 8 2009, 06:44 PM~14416584
> *What up Dave.  Thanks for the ride the other night.
> *


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plank_@May 26 2009, 05:02 PM~14005048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Top Notch :thumbsup:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## gamblecustoms (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jul 8 2009, 07:47 PM~14417937
> *
> 
> 
> ...




HA HA HA Ha HA HA!!!!!! now thats funny!


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 9 2009, 10:26 AM~14137791
> *dammmm
> *


how many batteries can you run on one of these.

???????????????????///


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

any of those motors left?


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jul 17 2009, 02:08 PM~14505853
> *any of those motors left?
> *


SORRY SOLD OUT :uh:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jul 15 2009, 02:43 PM~14484976
> *how many batteries can you run on one of these.
> 
> ???????????????????///
> *


You can run 10 batteries to one! So they last forever on a double with 6 & 6 or 7 & 7 to the nose!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Jul 17 2009, 11:05 PM~14509388
> *You can run 10 batteries to one!  So they last forever on a double with 6 & 6 or 7 & 7 to the nose!
> *


u know were i could get one bro? im bout to run 8 and i want a reliable motor!!


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Shop looks good all cleaned up and painted. TTT


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

10 batteries???


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jul 20 2009, 08:20 AM~14524391
> *10 batteries???
> *


 :yes:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

getten ready to head to Gambles for the floor work, belly and firewall painted, and then to daves for hydraulic set-up.


----------



## gamblecustoms (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm almost ready Ryan.... Got Lew's motor painted and the Nova is all blasted and just about ready for a fresh coat of epoxy and 8 Grand worth of suspensoin.
Plus I got my hoist up and working finally on the clean side of the shop, car storage is a wonderful thing











IMG]http://i31.tinypic.com/mieyhg.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## gamblecustoms (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Lews motor and trans look great. The 67 would be alot easier to work on closer to the ground. :biggrin:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm ready for saturday :biggrin:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Give me a call saturday. Sleep is overrated. I can lend you a hand :biggrin:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Another car in the shop... Dave post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Jul 26 2009, 10:34 PM~14590587
> *Another car in the shop... Dave post some pics  :biggrin:
> *


ray mite not like that


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Jul 20 2009, 04:35 PM~14528320
> *:yes:
> *


ARE YOU GETTING MORE PRESTOLITE MOTORS,IF SO WHEN?


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 27 2009, 05:32 AM~14591342
> *ray mite not like that
> *


Didn't think of that. Dave don't show picks. :biggrin: Nice ass car though.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Jul 27 2009, 07:38 AM~14591989
> *Didn't think of that.  Dave don't show picks.  :biggrin:  Nice ass car though.
> *


  he should wake up around 2 :cheesy:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 27 2009, 05:39 AM~14591367
> *ARE YOU GETTING MORE PRESTOLITE MOTORS,IF SO WHEN?
> *


PM'd


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 27 2009, 08:25 AM~14592345
> * he should wake up around 2 :cheesy:
> *


Yeah I don't mind sleepin' in, who the fuck I gotta wake up for? Oh, Ray and his 14 fresh Dekas this morning! And no Ray aint trippin' if I post pics up, but y'all will see the car soon enough anyway! :biggrin:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Sink is still plugged :angry: Both cars got broke into last night :angry: But we are still BBQing if you want to swing by. :biggrin:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Jul 27 2009, 10:15 AM~14593439
> *Yeah I don't mind sleepin' in, who the fuck I gotta wake up for?  Oh, Ray and his 14 fresh Dekas this morning!  And no Ray aint trippin' if I post pics up, but y'all will see the car soon enough anyway!  :biggrin:
> *


What are you doing up at 10?


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice work homie. very nice. I may have to make a trip down to check out your shop.


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey whats up homie i need 8 deka batteries whats the price for them pm me


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

DO YOU STILL HAVE THESE MOTORS? IF SO HOW MUCH FOR 2 SHIPPED?


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onelifelowrider_@Jul 27 2009, 02:41 PM~14596539
> *hey whats up homie i need 8 deka batteries whats the price for them pm me
> *


PM'd! Deka batteries $100 each!


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 27 2009, 03:08 PM~14596847
> *DO YOU STILL HAVE THESE MOTORS? IF SO HOW MUCH FOR 2 SHIPPED?
> *


PM'd!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

SO U STILL HAVE THE PRESTOLITES? :biggrin:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jul 27 2009, 06:43 PM~14598816
> *SO U STILL HAVE THE PRESTOLITES?  :biggrin:
> *


PM'd


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Jul 27 2009, 12:15 PM~14593439
> *Yeah I don't mind sleepin' in, who the fuck I gotta wake up for?  Oh, Ray and his 14 fresh Dekas this morning!  And no Ray aint trippin' if I post pics up, but y'all will see the car soon enough anyway!  :biggrin:
> *


pics or didn't happen.


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 27 2009, 08:30 PM~14600128
> *pics or didn't happen.
> *


Shit mother fucker, you're the one that brought it! But don't worry pics will come! And you'll see it with your own eyes when you pick it up. :wow:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 27 2009, 10:30 PM~14600128
> *pics or didn't happen.
> *


shit mother fucker? just call me when it's done. :biggrin: :biggrin: tell your mom to go buy some muffins too.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Jul 27 2009, 07:49 PM~14598354
> *PM'd!  Deka batteries $100 each!
> *


dave you fell asleep on us?


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 30 2009, 10:16 PM~14635056
> *dave you fell asleep on us?
> *


What the problem is???  :dunno:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Jul 31 2009, 12:46 AM~14635295
> *What the problem is???    :dunno:
> *


i need my pillow back.i was looking to see if you had any pics up,but your topic was back at 6or7 pages.


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 30 2009, 10:48 PM~14635310
> *i need my pillow back.i was looking to see if you had any pics up,but your topic was back at 6or7 pages.
> *


Almost done with the car waiting for the rear trim and tail lights so I can put the rest of the batteries in, everything else is ready to bang! :0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Jul 30 2009, 11:22 PM~14635492
> *Almost done with the car waiting for the rear trim and tail lights so I can put the rest of the batteries in, everything else is ready to bang!  :0
> *


sweet we will be seeing you at the next show :0 bangin it :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 31 2009, 08:05 AM~14636335
> *sweet we will be seeing you at the next show :0 bangin it :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


cool update..........yes.


----------



## gamblecustoms (Jan 1, 2006)

We still on for tomorrow Ryan? You got people lined up to move that frame?


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Gamble. Call me when its time I will wake up and come help.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Matt go ahead and sleep got 4 to move it and take the 64 over


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 31 2009, 08:05 AM~14636335
> *sweet we will be seeing you at the next show :0 bangin it :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


august 16th.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 31 2009, 09:12 PM~14644070
> *august 16th.
> *


whats that day :ugh: :cheesy:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 1 2009, 10:01 AM~14645833
> *whats that day :ugh:  :cheesy:
> *


it's after the 15th.i think it's a sunday.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Aug 1 2009, 10:09 AM~14646489
> *it's after the 15th.i think it's a sunday.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, I worked on one rag today. Got Plank's powder coated frame up in his garage for chrome assembly at about 3-3:30 today. Trailered the car down to Gambles after that, had some lunch and got some parts, stripped the doors, front seat, rear bumper, brake booster/master, body mounts, mounted the body braces, ran and grabbed the body stand, ate dinner, and got her standin' tall! Cleaned the shop and pulled away at 11:45, not a bad days work. Oh, and once the car was at Gambles it was just two of us!  :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Aug 2 2009, 02:45 AM~14650762
> *Well, I worked on one rag today.  Got Plank's powder coated frame up in his garage for chrome assembly at about 3-3:30 today.  Trailered the car down to Gambles after that, had some lunch and got some parts, stripped the doors, front seat, rear bumper, brake booster/master, body mounts, mounted the body braces, ran and grabbed the body stand, ate dinner, and got her standin' tall!  Cleaned the shop and pulled away at 11:45, not a bad days work.  Oh, and once the car was at Gambles it was just two of us!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics but i think everyone has seen this car.good work........you've always been a good worker. :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

p.s. that is a nice 64. can't beleave your tak'n it a part. but i know your build right.


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah a few people have seen it, but I'm showin' people how I do it out here. From the bottom to the top on big boy classics! Pics of the $100,000 tre hopefully tomorrow when it's done, then you can come and take it back south! The NW aint dead it's just been in hybrination for a minute. I heard another big cat up north is about to wake up too!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Aug 2 2009, 03:33 AM~14650826
> *Yeah a few people have seen it, but I'm showin' people how I do it out here.  From the bottom to the top on big boy classics!  Pics of the $100,000 tre hopefully tomorrow when it's done, then you can come and take it back south!  The NW aint dead it's just been in hybrination for a minute.  I heard another big cat up north is about to wake up too!
> *


that's the truth.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Aug 2 2009, 03:33 AM~14650826
> *Yeah a few people have seen it, but I'm showin' people how I do it out here.  From the bottom to the top on big boy classics!  Pics of the $100,000 tre hopefully tomorrow when it's done, then you can come and take it back south!  The NW aint dead it's just been in hybrination for a minute.  I heard another big cat up north is about to wake up too!
> *


dave are you sleeping? :biggrin:


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Aug 2 2009, 01:01 AM~14650788
> *nice pics but i think everyone has seen this car.good work........you've always been a good worker. :biggrin:
> *


lookin good fellas.you workin on it this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by afharris2000_@Aug 7 2009, 04:21 PM~14706564
> *lookin good fellas.you workin on it this weekend? :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully just haulin' the frame on over to my place and gettin' it up on the frame rotisserie so I can get started on my car! :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Aug 8 2009, 02:08 AM~14709659
> *Hopefully just haulin' the frame on over to my place and gettin' it up on the frame rotisserie so I can get started on my car!  :biggrin:
> *


pics???????????????//


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Aug 8 2009, 12:09 AM~14709665
> *pics???????????????//
> *


Of what!?!? The weekend starts tomorrow, gimme a break, and be ready to haul the tre too!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Aug 8 2009, 03:59 AM~14709893
> *Of what!?!?  The weekend starts tomorrow, gimme a break, and be ready to haul the tre too!
> *


shit i stay ready 27 hours a day. :biggrin:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Finally the tre!


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Very Nice Sir! Was crakin Brotha?


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

shell shock time *KIDS*!!! Great work Dave. One of the nicest rags in Oregon. Ray has good taste thats for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Aug 11 2009, 07:38 PM~14740897
> *Finally the tre!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

I luv that Tre


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Aug 11 2009, 08:38 PM~14740897
> *Finally the tre!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good dave hope i'll be able to pick it up this week-end.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

what rear-end is in that car?


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Aug 12 2009, 06:00 PM~14751059
> *what rear-end is in that car?
> *


The assembly paper that came with it was for a Grenada, but it is a chrome, disc rear end...was supposed to be a quick order and throw in the car from HiLow ended up taking like 2 months or some shit, and came in pieces! This was 6 years ago or so...


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Aug 12 2009, 10:01 PM~14752432
> *The assembly paper that came with it was for a Grenada, but it is a chrome, disc rear end...was supposed to be a quick order and throw in the car from HiLow ended up taking like 2 months or some shit, and came in pieces!  This was 6 years ago or so...
> *


picsor it didn't happen.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Aug 11 2009, 08:38 PM~14740897
> *Finally the tre!
> 
> 
> ...


is it ready to be picked up yet?


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Aug 14 2009, 03:56 PM~14772535
> *is it ready to be picked up yet?
> *


dam you fuckin hungry :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 14 2009, 08:20 PM~14773408
> *dam you fuckin hungry :biggrin:
> *


ya


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

In case you forgot where you were Friday Tony here's what you left in my shop! :0 Soon to be a little heavier! :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Aug 16 2009, 03:03 AM~14782549
> *In case you forgot where you were Thursday Tony here's what you left in my shop!  :0  Soon to be a little heavier!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam you work fast already got the wheels off!you still owe me lunch for picking it up for you.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Aug 16 2009, 03:03 AM~14782549
> *In case you forgot where you were Friday Tony here's what you left in my shop!  :0  Soon to be a little heavier!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


missed you sunday?


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey do you have anymore layin around?









[/quote]


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> Hey do you have anymore layin around?


[/quote]

Yep, 3 more '61-4 hardtop frames, 1 is a Canadian.


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

An update on the frame I'm working on. I'm building this frame to sell. It's a very clean rust free '64 convertible Impala frame that came off a high dollar car. I'll be plating the inside and outside with 3/8", and the top and bottom in the back with 1/4" to box it in. As you can see in the pic all the mounts are cut off the frame so there will be no weak spots in this frame. The front crossmember will be plated with 1/4" on the top and front, and 3/8" to protect the bottom. Perches will have donuts welded in, front towers will be reinforced, and many of the stock welds will be re-welded. The rear will be setup with a chrome wishbone from Empire Customs and boxed trailing arms with power balls. I've got a very stout built ford 9" I can put under it for an extra $2k, but can set up any rearend you want. Upper A arms will be extended and molded 1", fit and installed with new unbreakable ball joints, while the lowers will be boxed, molded and reinforced on the inner walls to keep 'em lookin' clean, also will have newer ball joints. Cylinders and springs can be added to the build at anytime, but this frame will be a roller before it leaves the shop. Can also have the frame painted at Gamble Customs whatever color you want, otherwise the frame will stay bare metal.

Asking $3500 (if you take a minute to do the math on all this it's a pretty damn good deal!)
$500 core charge for a vert frame, $200 HT frame


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Aug 22 2009, 09:00 PM~14851141
> *An update on the frame I'm working on.  I'm building this frame to sell.  It's a very clean rust free '64 convertible Impala frame that came off a high dollar car.  I'll be plating the inside and outside with 3/8", and the top and bottom in the back with 1/4" to box it in.  As you can see in the pic all the mounts are cut off the frame so there will be no weak spots in this frame.  The front crossmember will be plated with 1/4" on the top and front, and 3/8" to protect the bottom.  Perches will have donuts welded in, front towers will be reinforced, and many of the stock welds will be re-welded.  The rear will be setup with a chrome wishbone from Empire Customs and boxed trailing arms with power balls.  I've got a very stout built ford 9" I can put under it for an extra $2k, but can set up any rearend you want.  Upper A arms will be extended and molded 1", fit and installed with new unbreakable ball joints, while the lowers will be boxed, molded and reinforced on the inner walls to keep 'em lookin' clean, also will have newer ball joints.  Cylinders and springs can be added to the build at anytime, but this frame will be a roller before it leaves the shop.  Can also have the frame painted at Gamble Customs whatever color you want, otherwise the frame will stay bare metal.
> 
> Asking $3500 (if you take a minute to do the math on all this it's a pretty damn good deal!)
> ...


dam thats a dam good deal


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey Dave did my carrier bearing come in yet?


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Aug 22 2009, 11:04 PM~14852408
> *Hey Dave did my carrier bearing come in yet?
> *


Nope not yet, should be early next week!


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Whats up Dave? TTT


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Dave where u at????


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Question for portland and vancouver riders- my local powder coater went under and I still need some stuff done- Ive heard of STB Coatings but is there any else and how are prices


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Update on the vert frame being done now...


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## gamblecustoms (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Aug 22 2009, 08:00 PM~14851141
> *An update on the frame I'm working on.  I'm building this frame to sell.  It's a very clean rust free '64 convertible Impala frame that came off a high dollar car.  I'll be plating the inside and outside with 3/8", and the top and bottom in the back with 1/4" to box it in.  As you can see in the pic all the mounts are cut off the frame so there will be no weak spots in this frame.  The front crossmember will be plated with 1/4" on the top and front, and 3/8" to protect the bottom.  Perches will have donuts welded in, front towers will be reinforced, and many of the stock welds will be re-welded.  The rear will be setup with a chrome wishbone from Empire Customs and boxed trailing arms with power balls.  I've got a very stout built ford 9" I can put under it for an extra $2k, but can set up any rearend you want.  Upper A arms will be extended and molded 1", fit and installed with new unbreakable ball joints, while the lowers will be boxed, molded and reinforced on the inner walls to keep 'em lookin' clean, also will have newer ball joints.  Cylinders and springs can be added to the build at anytime, but this frame will be a roller before it leaves the shop.  Can also have the frame painted at CGamble Customs whatever color you want, otherwise the frame will stay bare metal.
> 
> Asking $3500 (if you take a minute to do the math on all this it's a pretty damn good deal!)
> ...



Prices Depend on color and if the frame is going to be completely molded- Please don't expect to get this painted for pennies cause it's not gonna happen....guarantee it wil be a good deal though

Frame will be shot in epoxy then highbuild primer and blocked to a show quality finish


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Frame is almost done, just need to clean it up!


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Aug 22 2009, 10:00 PM~14851141
> *An update on the frame I'm working on.  I'm building this frame to sell.  It's a very clean rust free '64 convertible Impala frame that came off a high dollar car.  I'll be plating the inside and outside with 3/8", and the top and bottom in the back with 1/4" to box it in.  As you can see in the pic all the mounts are cut off the frame so there will be no weak spots in this frame.  The front crossmember will be plated with 1/4" on the top and front, and 3/8" to protect the bottom.  Perches will have donuts welded in, front towers will be reinforced, and many of the stock welds will be re-welded.  The rear will be setup with a chrome wishbone from Empire Customs and boxed trailing arms with power balls.  I've got a very stout built ford 9" I can put under it for an extra $2k, but can set up any rearend you want.  Upper A arms will be extended and molded 1", fit and installed with new unbreakable ball joints, while the lowers will be boxed, molded and reinforced on the inner walls to keep 'em lookin' clean, also will have newer ball joints.  Cylinders and springs can be added to the build at anytime, but this frame will be a roller before it leaves the shop.  Can also have the frame painted at Gamble Customs whatever color you want, otherwise the frame will stay bare metal.
> 
> Asking $3500 (if you take a minute to do the math on all this it's a pretty damn good deal!)
> ...


Wow :0 that's exactly what I'm lookin for :0


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Dave where U at? are you dead or u in the bathroom playing with your









Hopefully you worken on my lower A-Arms :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

NICE WORK


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

TTT from California lol. So glad my laptop showed up before we left on vavation.


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Updated finished pics on the vert frame!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=494940&st=20


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

got anymore prestolites?


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Sep 30 2009, 10:19 PM~15236478
> *got anymore prestolites?
> *


Sorry brutha none right now...


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

daaaamn that 63 rag is BAD 2 THE BONE!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Oct 1 2009, 01:21 AM~15236494
> *Sorry brutha none right now...
> *


wow u moved those fast! :0 let me know when u get more... :biggrin:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Frame looks great Dave!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

AWESOME WORK ON THE FRAME HOMIE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Still got the frame for sale fellas! $2700 w/ the chrome wishbone rolling on stock arms and rear end, get at me!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

ne motors still. how much?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

ne motors still. how much?


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 5 2009, 01:30 AM~15568085
> *ne motors still. how much?
> *


Sorry no more motors.


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Nov 5 2009, 12:51 AM~15568024
> *Still got the frame for sale fellas!  $2700 w/ the chrome wishbone rolling on stock arms and rear end, get at me!
> *


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Well since I've been able to get back to work a little with no problems I figured I'd bring my thread back from the dead! Also brought back the Prestolite Old School Plus motors thread. If I can get enough interest I'll get another big batch and try to hook everybody up! Hit me up if you need 'em!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Mar 19 2011, 07:22 PM~20131184
> *Well since I've been able to get back to work a little with no problems I figured I'd bring my thread back from the dead!  Also brought back the Prestolite Old School Plus motors thread.  If I can get enough interest I'll get another big batch and try to hook everybody up!  Hit me up if you need 'em!
> *


Dave count me in i will buy some.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Dave's doing my set up


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

are these motors good for hopping or just lay and play. cuz right now i got the comp motors from blackmagic/cce


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2011, 08:34 PM~20131247
> *Dave count me in i will buy some.
> *


X2


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: vengence, *westcoaststyle
*
:wave: sup big homie hows it goin down there?


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Let us know when them motors come in i will buy some more from you.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Mar 19 2011, 07:22 PM~20131184
> *Well since I've been able to get back to work a little with no problems I figured I'd bring my thread back from the dead!  Also brought back the Prestolite Old School Plus motors thread.  If I can get enough interest I'll get another big batch and try to hook everybody up!  Hit me up if you need 'em!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: where they at???


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 6 2011, 07:56 PM~20278706
> *:dunno:  :dunno: where they at???
> *


Not able to get 'em, suppliers bs'n...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@Apr 12 2011, 12:22 PM~20320238
> *Not able to get 'em, suppliers bs'n...
> *


damn!! :biggrin:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Got moved a few months ago down to Battle Ground, WA, just on the north side of Vancouver/Portland, plus the new shop means I can take on a little more work load! Hit me up if you need any work done!

Got a Canadian X frame just about done, $2000 add $600 for molded A arms & trailing arms


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

TTT- For Dave


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Been quiet on here but been busy puttin it down on this big body! Frame, A arms, rearend, motor, and belly all done right here! Silver leafing done by the homie Aaron @ Vicious Customs!


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

westcoaststyle said:


>


vicious combonation ,. keep it comin dave


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

looks good dave.


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Lookin good homie!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Was just watching an old hog vid was that you on there hoppin the regal and the red monte?


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

509Rider said:


> Was just watching an old hog vid was that you on there hoppin the regal and the red monte?


Ha ha yeah man that's me! Which show was that?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Shit it was an old one, it was when dudes got all fired up and where talkin shit to ya. You hopped against a few showtime cars. Glad to see your still in the game bro


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks good- Aaron did a good job on the leafing. Might hit em up to throw some on mine when it gets together. My ride will be down there soon.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Whats good Dave? I'll give ya a shout when I get out of my meeting.


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

TTT for tha homie!


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

westcoaststyle said:


>


_Nice work.:thumbsup:_


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lincolnls00arturo (Nov 28, 2011)

Its sick, post more pic.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

westcoaststyle said:


> Been quiet on here but been busy puttin it down on this big body! Frame, A arms, rearend, motor, and belly all done right here! Silver leafing done by the homie Aaron @ Vicious Customs!


Nice work Dave. looks good


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

TTT Cleanest work in tha NW


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

yeah no doubt!clean work n the NW 4 sure!!!


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Work on my '61 from last summer, she just marinatin' now!


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

This was how she came home, just the body no frame!


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

And then this rag '60 got a new stock frame...


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

And this Corvette got a rebuilt frame...


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

A vert frame getting reinforced for a customer about a month ago...


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

And now this...and we're all caught up, more pics soon!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

getting the work done good.job.


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Pamela looks good


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Finishing up on a Cadillac frame now, it'll be up for sale, asking $2000. Can mold A arms and trailing arms and make it a roller with reinforced rearend for $800 more. Bring me a rolling frame to trade with and I'll knock off $300...pics when its all done!


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Reinforced '77-'96 Cadillac frame ready to go $2000!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Where did the Bel Air come from???


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

plank said:


> Where did the Bel Air come from???


Just down in the Portland area...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice Cadillac


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

LINK to my FOR SALE thread! Some new additions and reduced prices!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/216485-sale-west-coast-style-27.html


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

*'77-'96 Caddy frame fully reinforced ready to go, $1800obo!








*


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Somebody take this Cadillac frame off my hands!


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't want to sound stupid are those motors good for hopping?


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes the Old School plus motors are for hopping, and no I do not have any...


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

*Still got the cadillac frame $1200 obo, need it gone!*


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

*Selling all car, custom built, and hydraulic parts from the shop! Lots more coming real soon!
**
*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/216485-sale-west-coast-style-30.html*
*
*(4) 1" pressure port, side return Pro Hopper blocks. Need a little clean up, some used some never used, doesn't matter on these though! $200 each or $750 for all, + cheap flat rate shipping!*


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

*(2) Aluminum 1" pressure port, side return, Pro Hopper blocks. 1 does not have mounting holes drilled, neither have been used! $130 each or $240 for the pair shipped!














*


----------



## westcoaststyle (Mar 21, 2006)

*^^^^^1" Steel Blocks FOR SALE above!!!!^^^^^*


----------

